# Portland Classic Preview, Pairings, and discussion thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to the state of Oregon this week for the playing of the Portland Classic Presented by Cambia Health Solutions. 

This will be tournament #22 of 32 on the LPGA schedule this year. 

Here are the Key Details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	In-Kyung Kim	-12	F 
2	Mi Jung Hur	-9	F 
2	Carlota Ciganda	-9	F 
2	Laura Diaz	-9	F 
5	So Yeon Ryu	-8	F 
5	Xi Yu Lin	-8	F 
5	Mina Harigae	-8	F 
5	Paula Reto	-8	F 
9	Amelia Lewis	-7	F 
10	Jaye Marie Green	-6	F 
10	Suzann Pettersen	-6	F 
10	Ji Young Oh	-6	F 
10	Tiffany Joh	-6	F 
10	Line Vedel Hansen	-6	F 
10	Austin Ernst	-6	F 
10	Chella Choi	-6	F 
10	Juli Inkster	-6	F 
10	Anna Nordqvist	-6	F 

For full results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Suzann Pettersen	-11	F 
1	Carlota Ciganda	-11	F 
1	Mi Jung Hur	-11	F 
4	Xi Yu Lin	-10	F 
4	So Yeon Ryu	-10	F 
4	In-Kyung Kim	-10	F 
7	Mariajo Uribe	-9	F 
7	Eun-Hee Ji	-9	F 
7	Austin Ernst	-9	F 
7	Line Vedel Hansen	-9	F 
7	Laura Diaz	-9	F 

For full results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Standings: (Austin Ernst wins playoff) 

1	x-Austin Ernst	-14	F 
2	In-Kyung Kim	-14	F 
3	Chella Choi	-12	F 
3	So Yeon Ryu	-12	F 
5	Karine Icher	-11	F 
5	Na Yeon Choi	-11	F 
5	Line Vedel Hansen	-11	F 
5	Eun-Hee Ji	-11	F 
9	Paula Reto	-10	F 
9	Ilhee Lee	-10	F 
9	Lizette Salas	-10	F 
9	Laura Diaz	-10	F 
9	Mariajo Uribe	-10	F 
9	Xi Yu Lin	-10	F 
9	Mi Jung Hur	-10	F 

For full results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

